# okeetee x normal?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

what do you get if you cross an okeetee with a normal?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

oketee is a normal phase so just normals really, maybe some oketees.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

bladeblaster said:


> oketee is a normal phase so just normals really, maybe some oketees.


Right. I was just wondering if you end up with something in between, seeing as how okeetees are selective bred, and corns can't be het for it. So, how is it things like caramel okeetees have come about?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

because its not a specific morph and as you say produced by selective breeding, when you breed to another normal some may come out as oketees, and some wont, its a lottery really.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Caramel Okeetees would be created by picking the widest-bordered most intensely yellow Caramel you can find, breeding it to the best Okeetee you can find, then breeding the offspring (which might be Okeetee-ish) together in order to get Caramels with wider borders and more intense yellow than their Caramel grandparent. Repeat that for enough generations and you'd get intensely yellow wide-bordered animals that could be called Caramel Okeetees.

Note I mention the intensity of colour - an Okeetee isn't JUST about the thick black borders


----------

